# Lou's Short Stick Shifter?



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

In the latest issue of HPP there is a pretty interesting write-up of a new shifter stick that replaces the stock shifter stick without having to change the entire shifter mechanism. Only drawback is the factory shift knob won't work with it, you have to use an aftermarket knob like a Hurst shift ball. Lou Salzano of LS Concepts claims his Lou's Short Stick (LSS) shifter stick is a little over 1 1/2 inches shorter than the factory stick, it's curved slightly toward the driver's side for short, precise throws, eliminates the spongy feeling of the stock shifter, and reduces overall shifter throws by just over 20%. He sells them for $50. I thought it sounded pretty cool, and the installation is nowhere near as difficult as what I've read about the GMM ripshifter. They claim you can install the stick and ball for $80 in less than 30 minutes. Anybody here tried one of these or know anyone who has?


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

Actually, you can get a Lou's that does accomodate the stock knob. I believe it sells for $60. I just ordered a GMM ripshifter and have a few locals who are willing to help me install it. Several of them have the Lou's and I am anxious to see the difference in feel. I'll post back, hopefully within a couple of weeks, what I think. Try this link.

http://www.afterthoughtsauto.com/lousshortstick1.html


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I didn't know he had a new one out that fits the stock knob. Please let me know what you think of the Lou's shifter in your friend's cars vs the GMM shifter. $60 sounds a lot better than $300 if the results are anywhere close to each other.


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

Actually, they all have the GMM and the Lou's. The street version of the GMM actually uses the top link from the stock shifter. The Lou's merely replaces this top link, it is not the entire shifter. From what I understand, the Lou's is slightly shorter than the stock upper shaft and the angle is a little different (I think it tilts toward the driver a little more). At this time, I'm only installing the GMM. Apparently, it isn't that hard to change out the upper link if I decide on the Lou's later. I have heard a couple comments that with the shorter upper link of the Lou's, it requires a little more effort to actually get it into gear. That's why I want to actually feel the GMM with the Lou's before I go that route.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

i actually just recieved the lss. i installed it to my otherwise factory shifter at the end of last week. i haven't had that much seat time with it but from the little time i have drivin with it i like it. it just takes less effort to shift than it did with the factory stick. install was super easy once you get over the fact that if your "strongly gentle" your not gonna break the console. (you have to remove the center console to install lss) there are clips and one screw located in the little cubby space beneath the ash tray space that holds the console on. overall from this point i think you will be happy with this purchase (65$ shipped for the version that uses factory knob).


----------



## Strychnine (Jul 10, 2006)

phantomblackgto said:


> Actually, they all have the GMM and the Lou's. The street version of the GMM actually uses the top link from the stock shifter. The Lou's merely replaces this top link, it is not the entire shifter. From what I understand, the Lou's is slightly shorter than the stock upper shaft and the angle is a little different (I think it tilts toward the driver a little more). At this time, I'm only installing the GMM. Apparently, it isn't that hard to change out the upper link if I decide on the Lou's later. I have heard a couple comments that with the shorter upper link of the Lou's, it requires a little more effort to actually get it into gear. That's why I want to actually feel the GMM with the Lou's before I go that route.



It is not hard to install Lou's Short Stick after you have installed your GMM. I have not noticed that more effort is required to get into gear with my GMM and LSS. I have noticed that LSS gives the shifter a more mechanical feel. It probably puts it on par with the GMM Race in terms of feel.


----------



## jmccrosk (Mar 18, 2009)

This works great. Install is simple, and it makes a difference. The only thing is that removing the cotton insulation allows you to hear the transmission a little more. But it sounds great.


----------

